# Porch roof ideas wanted.



## chippy1970 (11 Feb 2011)

About time I rebuilt the porch roof on my house that I knocked, or rather it fell down shortly after I bought my house 12 years ago.

Im thinking two gallows brackets then either a gable ended mono pitched roof or a hipped roof to cover the door and window. What do you lot think believe it or not I have built a few porch roofs in my time but when it comes to your own house im just not sure what to go with. Heres a picture of what I have now, the old roof joined into the bay and you can see the line where it used to be where the flashbanding was a right old eye sore it was too. I dont want the new roof to touch the bay I think it will look better set apart.

PS if anyone is any good with photoshop and has a spare moment a mock up would give me a better idea of how the roof will look :wink:


----------



## Mattty (11 Feb 2011)

chippy1970":605v5ap9 said:


> About time I rebuilt the porch roof on my house that I knocked, or rather it fell down shortly after I bought my house 12 years ago.
> 
> Im thinking two gallows brackets then either a gable ended mono pitched roof or a hipped roof to cover the door and window. What do you lot think believe it or not I have built a few porch roofs in my time but when it comes to your own house im just not sure what to go with. Heres a picture of what I have now, the old roof joined into the bay and you can see the line where it used to be where the flashbanding was a right old eye sore it was too. I dont want the new roof to touch the bay I think it will look better set apart.
> 
> PS if anyone is any good with photoshop and has a spare moment a mock up would give me a better idea of how the roof will look :wink:



Have you got a full front view of the house. They look better when they reflect a detail or pitch of the exisiting house.


----------



## chippy1970 (11 Feb 2011)

Mattty;562200 said:


> Have you got a full front view of the house. They look better when they reflect a detail or pitch of the exisiting house.




Will try and take one tomorrow Matty.


----------



## joiner_sim (11 Feb 2011)

I think I'd have gone for the gable ended roof, just above the door. Your door and window frames are not in line and I dont think it would look right being so high above the door.


----------



## chippy1970 (11 Feb 2011)

joiner_sim":2rau8d50 said:


> I think I'd have gone for the gable ended roof, just above the door. Your door and window frames are not in line and I dont think it would look right being so high above the door.



I dont think it would be too bad its 200mm higher. I think a gable ended roof might be better looking than a hipped also its less complicated when it comes to doing the lead flashing.


----------



## johnf (12 Feb 2011)

Copy This One I did a while ago


----------



## chippy1970 (12 Feb 2011)

Thanks John I do like those and have in fact built a few of those in my time but I want to slope the roof away from the house and also want to cover both the window and door so I dont think that would work for me cheers.


----------



## chippy1970 (12 Feb 2011)

As promised a wider shot of my house. The tiles are Redland 49's.


----------



## jasonB (12 Feb 2011)

The only problem I see with a hipped end is that it may cut across the small window. So probably best to run the roof straight across with the bottom of the facia level to the bottom of the band of render on the bay, if you have an open soffit it will not be affected by the door & window heights.

You may also get away with one gallows bracket as the bay could support the other end which would look less cluttered

J


----------



## chippy1970 (12 Feb 2011)

jasonB":11tf1hb5 said:


> The only problem I see with a hipped end is that it may cut across the small window. So probably best to run the roof straight across with the bottom of the facia level to the bottom of the band of render on the bay, if you have an open soffit it will not be affected by the door & window heights.
> 
> You may also get away with one gallows bracket as the bay could support the other end which would look less cluttered
> 
> J



Hi Jason

I dont want to reconnect it to the bay as it was like that before and it looked rubbish. Regards the hip cutting thru the window it wouldnt as I was thinking of putting the soffit level with the top of that window so no problem, but I think a gable ended roof might suit the house better than a hipped roof anyway. Another option I just thought of was a leaded flat roof maybe I wonder if that would work.






Chris


----------



## Mattty (12 Feb 2011)

This is the style i'd be going for. I would also leave it short of the bay window, 2 gallows brackets and 2 decent posts with braces.
I would take it across the front over the window and finish it 1 brick in from the edge of the house and 1 from the bay window, Let us know what you decide, it'd be good to see the finished job.

Edit, i'd use nicer curved braces than them, and matching coloured roof tiles to your house. Though i would probably still use a small tile (rosemary style) as they always look better on small roof's than large ones.


----------



## chippy1970 (12 Feb 2011)

Matty,

I dont really want posts I like to pull the van right back against the house to keep the thieves out so posts would get in the way but Im sure decent gallows brackets fixed with chemfix bolts would easily take the load. I know what you mean about tiles I did think maybe dont use the same as the house as you say use smaller tiles maybe.


----------



## johnf (12 Feb 2011)

I just thought of was a leaded flat roof maybe I wonder if that would work.

They will all work its just a case of what you want to see 
I think a mono pitch or flat leaded are just a wee bit boring but thats just my opinion


----------



## Mattty (12 Feb 2011)

chippy1970":2ev6zknj said:


> Matty,
> 
> I dont really want posts I like to pull the van right back against the house to keep the thieves out so posts would get in the way but Im sure decent gallows brackets fixed with chemfix bolts would easily take the load. I know what you mean about tiles I did think maybe dont use the same as the house as you say use smaller tiles maybe.



Yeah gallows brackets will be fine, i certainly wouldn't use double romans like on your house. Small grey pan tiles will look much better, although a little more work and expence.
Would the gallows brackets not interfere with your plan of pulling the van upto the house? Maybe you could use posts and just pull the van up tight to a post instead?


----------



## chippy1970 (12 Feb 2011)

johnf":2umqaf3o said:


> I just thought of was a leaded flat roof maybe I wonder if that would work.
> 
> They will all work its just a case of what you want to see
> I think a mono pitch or flat leaded are just a wee bit boring but thats just my opinion


 
Its a matter of getting something right for the period of the house really. Its a typical 1950's house. I cant even pinch an idea from the other semi as they have a really rubbish felted flat roof :lol: we are they only semis down the road too so no inspiration there. I might have to drive around looking elsewhere to get some more ideas.


----------



## chippy1970 (12 Feb 2011)

Mattty":22q7f74p said:


> chippy1970":22q7f74p said:
> 
> 
> > Matty,
> ...



No the van would clear brackets fine Ive checked.


----------

